# Radon Swoop CF



## slowlifter (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es schon erste Praxiserfahrungen zu dem Bike? Will mein Kenevo noch um ein Bike für den Park ergänzen. Finde das 9er Modell recht ansprechend. Alternativ das Swoop AL oder ggf. Capra. 

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob im Megastore Swoop CFs rumstehen?


----------



## buddlersen (21. Februar 2021)

Ich habe die gleiche Frage - Wer hat so ein Rad und kann berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

